# Driver needed in dubai



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi I'm interested in hiring a driver for a month or more in Dubai.. Can anyone help?? I need a fairly reasonable company / independent driver / regular taxi driver.

Thanks


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

You can try this guy - not sure how available he is but am fairly confident he's not working at the moment. 

Mahmoud 0556 228330


----------

